# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Connexion vers base mySQL

## mickmix69

Bonjour  tous,

Via mon appli vb.net, je cherche  tablir une connexion avec une base MySQL distante (j'en ai une chez SFR et une autre sur un NAS)

j'utilise le composant .net ADO.net (http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/net/)
j'importe bien MySql.Data.MySqlClient

La connexion vers une base en local fonctionne trs bien.
Par contre impossible vers une database distante... En fait je ne sais pas vraiment quoi mettre comme hote ; 

(ma connexion marche en passant et en mettant l'hote sfr : bases.sql, mais logique car les fichiers sont sur le ftp)

Quelqu'un a t'il deja reussi ?

----------

